
MicroSIP – Lightweight VoIP Sip Softphone for Windows - userbinator
https://www.microsip.org/
======
NonEUCitizen
It says: "small footprint (>2.5MB) and RAM usage (>5MB)." If this is your
website, perhaps you meant "<" (less than) instead of ">" (greater than)?

~~~
userbinator
Not mine, but perhaps they meant "requires at least 2.5MB of disk space and
5MB of RAM".

